# Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2014)

*Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Hi zusammen

Mich wundert es, welche die älteste noch funktionierende Komponente in eurem PC ist den ihr täglich nutzt.
Also nicht der PC der seit Jahrzehnten im Keller verstaubt sondern den aktuellen PC.

Welche Komponente hat mehrere Aufrüstungen "überlebt" ?

Ich mache mal den Anfang, bei mir ist es meine Soundkarte, die Creative X-Fi Titanium. Geschätzt ist sie 5-6 Jahre alt aber läuft immer noch. 

---

 Jetzt habe ich in der Umfrage auch noch die Soundkarte vergessen.


----------



## Pikus (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[x] Bildschirm

Ich habe seit 9 Jahren einen Acer P193w, der inzwischen als Zweitmonitor im Einsatz ist.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich in der Umfrage auch noch die Soundkarte vergessen.


 
Sag mal einem Mod bescheid, der kann das richten


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Ist gerichtet. 

Und bei mir das älteste ist mit großem Abstand die Maus - eine MX518 aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt arbeitet mit einem PC, dessen restliche Teile fast alle nur ein paar Wochen/Monate alt sind. Der TFT  ist etwas älter, der Rest größtenteils jünger als ein Jahr.


----------



## S754 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Definitiv der Drucker. Mein erster Drucker läuft immer noch einwandfrei seit 2005. Ist ein HP Deskjet 5700, kompatibel bisher mit XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1 und Linux, einfach genial


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Pikus schrieb:


> [x] Bildschirm
> 
> Ich habe seit 9 Jahren einen Acer P193w, der inzwischen als Zweitmonitor im Einsatz ist.


 
9 Jahre  der muss ja richtig gut sein das du den noch hast. 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ist gerichtet.
> 
> Und bei mir das älteste ist mit großem Abstand die Maus - eine MX518 aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt arbeitet mit einem PC, dessen restliche Teile fast alle nur ein paar Wochen/Monate alt sind. Der TFT  ist etwas älter, der Rest größtenteils jünger als ein Jahr.


 
Danke dir  Die MX518 scheint irgendwie eine sehr beliebte Maus zu sein im Forum, aber das die noch läuft ist doch Super. Meine alte Maus wurde letztes Jahr ersetzt und ist nicht mehr im Dienst wegen Funktionsstörungen.


----------



## Pikus (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Naja, als Zweitmonitor muss der ja nicht viel können 
Für Aida64, Musikplayer oder die eine oder andere Website reichen auch 1440x900 aus


----------



## Joungmerlin (18. Oktober 2014)

[X] Festplatte

In dem Rechner meiner Frau steckt noch ne 40 GB Maxtor Festplatte aus dem Jahr 2001.
Laut Christal Disk Info ist die immer noch in nem guten Zustand.

Tante Edit sagt:

Unser Canon Pixma iP4200 ist genau so lange am werkeln wie die Festplatte.


----------



## Gripschi (18. Oktober 2014)

Mein Monitor von Medion der eine 5 der andere 7 Jahre


----------



## Bennz (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

*2003 / Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS 

*meine MX518 game´d bei meiner Mutter *

edit: *Bor Mein Gehäuse ist ja aus den 8zigern  

kann man da die Abstimmung noch ändern von soka auf Gehäuse?


----------



## clown44 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Mein Drucker. Es ist ein Epson Stylus Photo R300. Den habe ich seit 2004 und läuft wie geschmiert


----------



## unre4l (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[x] Prozessor, den Rest habe immer mal ausgetauscht. 


Theoretisch wären es 2 Monitore von Hanns.G, die schon über 13 Jahre alt sind und noch immer funktionieren, jedoch laufen die an einem anderen PC.


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Für den akutellen Rechner wurden alle Komponenten fast zeitgleich gekauft. 

In meinem Zweitrechner läuft noch ein 750 Watt Thermaltake Netzteil aus dem Jahre 2006. Glaubt man manch einem Netzteil-Experten, ist es reiner Zufall, dass es noch nicht explodiert ist und in einem 2km Radius einen schwarzen Krater hinterlassen hat.


----------



## jamie (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Du solltest Mehrfach-Antworten erlauben, weil man ja öfters mal Komponenten gleichzeitig anschafft.


----------



## Monstermoe (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[X] Festplatte als Datengrab

Alle anderen Komponenten wurden durch bessere ersetzt, würden aber noch funktionieren.


----------



## thoast3 (18. Oktober 2014)

[x] Monitor

Ist von NEC und läuft schon bestimmt so 6 Jahre, ist aber so langsam am Abkratzen :/


----------



## tsd560ti (18. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist der Arbeitsspeicher das älteste, mit CPU und Festplatte, die aber später produziert wurden. Ich hab auch noch nen 05'er Monitor mit dran, aber nutze ihn nur noch selten für nen paar Monitoring Tools.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Danke dir  Die MX518 scheint irgendwie eine sehr beliebte Maus zu sein im Forum, aber das die noch läuft ist doch Super. Meine alte Maus wurde letztes Jahr ersetzt und ist nicht mehr im Dienst wegen Funktionsstörungen.


 
Es ist schon die zweite MX518. Die erste hat 5, 6 Jahre gehalten bis die Tasten durch waren (sie ging noch, war nur...ausgeleiert), ich hab mir damals den refresh nochmal gekauft der jetzt schon wieder so lange zu haltren scheint. Die Maus ist einfach spitze. präzise, gute Tasten und vor allem nicht überladen und das für 25€ damals. Schade dass es sie heute nicht mehr gibt, meine Freundin hatte die auch und musste jetzt den Nachfolger G400s oder wie der heißt kaufen.

Bei der 518 ists nur immer schwer an den Treiber zu kommen weil der neue Logitech natürlich keine alten Mäuse unterstützt... deswegen hab ich mir jetzt Version ich glaub Setpoint4 gesichert.


----------



## Guru4GPU (18. Oktober 2014)

Meine Creative SB 5.1 PCI, die ist schon seit 4 Jahren im Betrieb 
Und ne alte Cherry P/S2 Taatatur


----------



## Festplatte (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[x] Optisches Laufwerk - fehlt übrigens in der Umfrage.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[X] Monitor

Mein BenQ FP93 GX aus dem Jahr 2006 läuft nach wie vor täglich als Zweitmonitor mit. Und das obwohl ich ihn schon mehrmals verkaufen wollte. Mittlerweile will ich es nicht mehr. Der kommt nämlich schneller in die Gänge als mein Dell 2410U. Perfekt für den Besuch eines BIOS.  Ein zweiter Monitor gleicher Bauart werkelt bei einem Freund schon genau so lange.

Dicht gefolgt von meiner Logitech MX518, die - ich weiß es nicht mehr genau - so aus dem Jahr 2007/2008 stammen sollte. Farbverfälschungen ohne Ende, aber technisch top.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Joungmerlin schrieb:


> [X] Festplatte


 


jamie schrieb:


> Du solltest Mehrfach-Antworten erlauben, weil man ja öfters mal Komponenten gleichzeitig anschafft.


 


Festplatte schrieb:


> [x] Optisches Laufwerk - fehlt übrigens in der Umfrage.


 
Diese 3 Sachen habe ich in der Umfrage total vergessen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob Alk nochmals etwas für mich korrigiert.
Ich denke ich sollte ihm mal ein Bier spendieren dafür.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mein BenQ FP93 GX aus dem Jahr 2006


Gleichfalls. Wobei meine Diamondback ähnlich alt sein müsste.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[x] Bildschirm

Meinen Samsung T240HD hab ich Ende 2008 gekauft.


----------



## Two-Face (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[X]_Nicht in der Umfrage enthalten_

Ein Toshiba-Diskettenlaufwerk aus dem Jahr 2003/04.. 

:owned


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Hi, das ist ein Bild aus dem Jahre 1995 mit meinem Sohn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Boxen habe ich heute noch an meinem ArbeitsPC 

Den Sohn hab ich übrigens auch noch-nur Grösser


----------



## Norkzlam (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Meine MX-518 hält auch schon seit Ewigkeiten die Stellung.
Aber die 250GB Festplatte von Samsung aus meinem ersten eigenen Rechner ist noch älter. Sie läuft seit 2007 tadellos, auch wenn sie vor drei Jahren als Sytemplatte durch eine SSD ersetzt wurde und eine externe 1TB HDD seit einem Jahr das Datengrab der Wahl ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Meine älteste noch im gebrauch befindliche hardware ist ein agfa snapscan e20. Das ding hat schon unter win98 seinen dienst getan, hat aber nur originale treiber bis win xp. (32bit) Dank dem universaltreiber von Vuescan läft das gute stück aber auch noch unter win7. 
Die allgemein älteste hardware in meinem besitz ist übrigens eine 5 1/4 zoll quantum bigfoot mit wahnwitzigen 2,5 GB kapazität. (aus meinem ersten rechner) Die ist aber, dank ide-anschluß und weil in den hauptspeicher meines htpc`s mehr rein passt, nicht mehr in gebrauch, läuft aber noch.


----------



## Lee (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Hmm mein Netzteil würde ich sagen. Das ist seit 2007 im Einsatz. Dicht gefolt von meiner alten Logitech G5 Maus und meinem 24" BenQ Monitor, die kamen nur ganz kurz später


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hi, das ist ein Bild aus dem Jahre 1995 mit meinem Sohn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sind ja fast 10 Jahre alt die Boxen  Sehen nicht nach High-End aus aber wenn sie noch Töne von sich geben dann lohnt es sich die zu behalten.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[X] Drucker/Scanner 

Da ich meine Hardware wie Unterwäsche wechsle, sind alle Komponenten am und im Rechner noch recht frisch, auch wenn Hardware und Peripherie von vor ~10 Jahren noch anderweitig im Einsatz ist (MX518, Lian Li PC-70, Audigy 2 ZS etc.). Daher ist die älteste im Einsatz befindliche Komponente mein Laserdrucker, ein HL-5140. Der hat mittlerweile satte 50k Seiten aufm Buckel.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



beren2707 schrieb:


> [X] Drucker/Scanner
> 
> Da ich meine Hardware wie Unterwäsche wechsle, sind alle Komponenten am und im Rechner noch recht frisch, auch wenn Hardware und Peripherie von vor ~10 Jahren noch anderweitig im Einsatz ist (MX518, Lian Li PC-70, Audigy 2 ZS etc.). Daher ist die älteste im Einsatz befindliche Komponente mein Laserdrucker, ein HL-5140. Der hat mittlerweile satte 50k Seiten aufm Buckel.


 
Mein Drucker hat schon nach ein deutlich weniger Seiten angefangen zu spinnen, 50k ist Rekordverdächtig.


----------



## beren2707 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Ist halt noch ein alter Brother, die waren/sind fast unkaputtbar. Glücklicherweise sind Nachbau-Toner und wiederaufbereitete Trommeln günstig und qualitativ hochwertig, sodass man recht günstig (~1 ct/Seite) und gut drucken kann. Als nächstes muss ich die Papierzuführung etwas aufbereiten (in letzter Zeit gibts alle paar hundert Seiten einen Papierstau ), dann sollten weitere ~20-40k Seiten drin sein. Ich hoffe, dass mir das gute Stück noch mindestens durchs Examen und das Referendariat hindurch gute Dienste leisten wird.


----------



## AeroX (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Meine Maus (mx518) habe ich glaube schon 5 Jahre und läuft immernoch einwandfrei


----------



## IRNV (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

mx518 
Einmal aufgebschraubt um das Mausrad zu säubern, dammit es wieder funktioniert


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Oktober 2014)

Definitiv der Monitor:

Ein LG Flatron W2243T-PFT gekauft von meinen Eltern im Dezember 2009 als Geschenk zu Weihnachten und zum 13. Geburtstag. Hab mir einfach nen neuen Bildschirm gewúscht da meine damalige Iilyama-Röhre Bildfehler hatte... Das die gleich mit so einem Monitor ankommen hätte ich nicht gedacht... Damals konnte man noch gut mit dem Ding angeben - 21,5", 1920x1080er-Auflösung... Man war halt noch jemand Besonderes *lol*, 21,5" und FullHD waren da noch sehr selten anzutreffen.

Dezember 2009 war ich allerdings noch mit einem Athlon XP 2400+, 1GB RAM und einer.... GeForce FX5200 () unterwegs. Die hat dann selbst aufm Windows 7-Desktop schon geglüht.

Die guten alten Zeiten... :c


----------



## Zocker_Boy (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Am Rechner meiner Eltern versieht immer noch eine reichlich betagte Siemens Tastatur ihren Dienst 
Mein eigenes Equipment ist allgemein noch ziemlich neu, am ältesten sind die ca. 5 bis 6 Jahre alten Lautsprecherboxen, die mir mein Bro vererbt hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Am Rechner meiner Eltern versieht immer noch eine reichlich betagte Siemens Tastatur ihren Dienst
> Mein eigenes Equipment ist allgemein noch ziemlich neu, am ältesten sind die ca. 5 bis 6 Jahre alten Lautsprecherboxen, die mir mein Bro vererbt hat.


 
Die sieht wirklich so aus als ob sie länger benutzt worden wäre, oder ist nur das Foto so mies?


----------



## Memphys (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Mein Gehäuse. Wurde von meinem Vater 2001 gekauft, ging dann 2006 in meinen Besitz über und beheimatet seitdem meine Komponenten. Ausserdem hab ich noch ne alte Festplatte im Rechner, die Systemplatte von besagtem erstem Rechner aus 2006. Läuft und läuft und läuft... Muss aber demnächst aufgrund von Platzmangel weichen.


----------



## makrogame (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Das ist meine Tastatur, sie ist von 2001, lauft noch, hahah


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Oktober 2014)

Meine Standard PS /2 Siemens Tastatur gammelt in meinem Schrank noch Rum.  Sonst hatte ich noch eine alte Röhrenkiste von Schneider, ein tolles Bild allerdings sehr alt und 4:3.  Der dazugehörige Rechner ist zum Glück kaputt. An meinen Jetzigen Rechner ist der Vista Business Code am ältesten


----------



## dekay55 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Meine Komponente kann ich nicht auswaehlen weil nicht vorhanden, 

Es ist eine Haupauge WinTV Express von 2003, lauft perfekt auf Win7 mit den WinXP treibern  
Die Karte nutze ich wegen den Composite eingang, daran haengen gelegentlich alte Konsolen, VCR, oder Camcorder.
Edit : Es könnte aber auch mein Saitek Gamepad sein bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaub das hab ich mir sogar 2002 gekauft ( hat noch Gameport anschluss und USB 1.0 )

Edit 2 : Es ist das Gamepad das hab ich 2001 sogar gekauft im Media Markt .....


----------



## HamaSmith (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[x] DVD Brenner

Dürfte so um die 5 Jahre alt sein und funktioniert immer noch - Wenn ich ihn den mal nutze


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Sind ja* fast 10 Jahre* alt die Boxen  Sehen nicht nach High-End aus aber wenn sie noch Töne von sich geben dann lohnt es sich die zu behalten.



Hi 

Du weisst aber schon, das wir 2014 haben


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Du weisst aber schon, das wir 2014 haben


 
Oooops habe mich wohl verrechnet  Hast Recht es sind fast 20 Jahre


----------



## El-Ahrairah (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Ich bin mir nicht wirklich sicher, aber ich glaub, dass es der Monitor bzw das eigentlich nie verwendete Laufwerk ist.  
Das Netzteil is zwar auch schon 6 Jahre, aber das wird bald abgelöst. 
Daher Monitor


----------



## Bunkasan (1. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Eine unglaublich komfortables Hackbrett von IBM mit dem Baujahr 1996. Robust, zeitloses Design, und ohne Elektronik auch einwandfrei spülmaschinenfest. Dank PS2/USB Adapter auch sicher noch eine Weile kompatibel, und mit einem USB/[ablösendes Futuregadget hier einfügen sobald bekannt] Adapter auch sicher noch die nächsten 20+ Jahre funktional.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Hi, 

hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild von den "Alten Dingern"


----------



## pedi (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

im pc, das netzteil
am pc, ich.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier nochmal ein aktuelles Bild von den "Alten Dingern"


Die hatte irgendwie jeder mal. Neben PCs haben die bei uns auch diverse Klassenfahrten beschallt .


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Eine unglaublich komfortables Hackbrett von IBM mit dem Baujahr 1996. Robust, zeitloses Design, und ohne Elektronik auch einwandfrei spülmaschinenfest. Dank PS2/USB Adapter auch sicher noch eine Weile kompatibel, und mit einem USB/[ablösendes Futuregadget hier einfügen sobald bekannt] Adapter auch sicher noch die nächsten 20+ Jahre funktional.


 
Du tust deine Tastatur in die Spülmaschine? Jetzt im Ernst?


----------



## Malkav85 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und bei mir das älteste ist mit großem Abstand die Maus - eine MX518 aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt arbeitet mit einem PC, dessen restliche Teile fast alle nur ein paar Wochen/Monate alt sind. Der TFT  ist etwas älter, der Rest größtenteils jünger als ein Jahr.


 
Geht mir genauso. Ich hab ebenfalls eine MX518, welche ich sogar noch gebraucht erstanden habe. Geschätzte 10 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch. 

Auf Grund dessen besitze ich auch ausschließlich Eingabegeräte von Logitech (MX518, G15 alte Version).


----------



## Bunkasan (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du tust deine Tastatur in die Spülmaschine? Jetzt im Ernst?


 
Na logo! Elektronik raus und ab dafür. Kommt raus wie neu.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Bunkasan schrieb:


> Na logo! Elektronik raus und ab dafür. Kommt raus wie neu.


 
Und wie kriegst du die Elektronik da raus? Ist das einfach eine grosse Platine mit allen drauf das nur von wenigen Schrauben gehalten wird? 

Habe noch nie eine Tastatur aufgeschraubt und weiss es deshalb nicht.


----------



## taks (3. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[x] Gehäuse
Hat fast genau 10Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Das Floppylaufwerk ist leider seit Mai nicht mehr im Betrieb. Die haben einfach den Stecker fürs Floppykabel auf dem Mainboard weg gelassen


----------



## Gamer090 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



taks schrieb:


> [x] Gehäuse
> Hat fast genau 10Jahre auf dem Buckel.
> 
> Das Floppylaufwerk ist leider seit Mai nicht mehr im Betrieb. Die haben einfach den Stecker fürs Floppykabel auf dem Mainboard weg gelassen


 
Die Floppy Disk wurde nun mal vom USB Stick und der CD/DVD/BluRay ersetzt, so ist nun mal der Technische Wandel.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Ich habe hier noch eine ps/2 Tastatur von einem alten "schlag-mich-tot-acer-Büro-Pc"..

ich finde die einfach genial, mit einem sehr präzisen Anschlag und überhaupt nicht schwammig.
Habe schon zahlreiche Tastaturen "in freier Wildbahn z.B. Mediamarkt und Co " getestet. Aber bislang keine gefunden, die ich tauschen möchte.
Hoffe, dieses unverwüstliche Teil (Spülmaschinenreinigung, ca. 16 (?) Jahre alt) hält noch viele Jahre..

Warum gibt es sowas scheinbar nicht mehr ?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es sowas scheinbar nicht mehr ?


 
Gute Frage, war die Tastatur teuer? Dann könnte es sein das es zu wenige Käufer gab, ansonsten


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, war die Tastatur teuer? Dann könnte es sein das es zu wenige Käufer gab, ansonsten


die war vor den vielen  16 Jahren bei so einem Billig acer office pc dabei.
hat aber nun schon den 3. Pc im "schlepptau"., bei der tastatur scheint acer jedenfalls nicht "am falschen ende " gespart zu haben...

Edit: wollte mal ein bild davon zeigen, allerdings taucht es schon garnicht mehr in der google bildsuche vorne auf...^^


----------



## Amon (4. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Also entweder ist das meine MX510 oder die Creative SB Live. Keine Ahnung was jetzt älter ist.


----------



## -Atlanter- (6. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Den PC der Eltern schließe ich einfach mal aus, der würde zwar laufen, steht aber in der Praxis nur noch rum.
Dann ist das älteste Teil meine MX 518, die stammt noch aus 2008 oder 2009. 

Wenn man den Wlanrouter als Kompenente zählen darf, dann der Router meiner Eltern, der ist etwa 8 Jahre alt.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Auch nach 72 Teilnehmern hat keiner das Mainboard ausgewählt, bei mir ist das die Komponente die zu den Top 5 gehört die am längsten drin bleibt. Wird nur gewechselt wegen neuem Sockel oder Chipsatz-Upgrade.


----------



## informatrixx (7. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Bei mir ist es 'ne Festplatte (Western Digital, 80 GB, IDE-Anschluss),
läuft seit ungefähr 2005, ca. 14000 Betriebsstunden.

Seit ungefähr 2010 über SATA-Konverter im Software RAID 0.


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

[X] Tastatur

Logitech G15 hält schon ewig


----------



## shadie (10. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

*Tastatur*

Auf der Arbeit nutze ich noch meine alte Logitech G11, erstes Modell


----------



## Gamer090 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*



Gerstag schrieb:


> [X] Tastatur
> 
> Logitech G15 hält schon ewig


 
Bei mir läuft sie nicht mehr  hat auch ein paar Jahre gehalten und jetzt hat die so viel Staub drin das ich die nicht mehr anfassen will


----------



## Rarek (11. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

mein 2. Pc (Medion) ist aus 2001 und nur die Graka (7300GT)wurde bisher ausgetauscht... (2006)


----------



## Stryke7 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Im Haupt-PC wird nichts besonders alt,   aber mein alter AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+  lebt noch immer im Backup-Server.   Und läuft auch noch sehr gut,  Windows Server 2012 ist darauf absolut flüssig nutzbar.  
Zwei seiner vier RAM-Riegel sind übrigens genauso alt.


----------



## Seabound (4. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

DVD-Brenner. Der ist so von 2006. Ist glaub ich von Samsung oder LG. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Wo ich so drüber nachdenke:  Meine Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 mit 320GB.   Müsste mittlerweile seit 8 Jahren laufen, hat 18 000 Stunden und ist laut Smart-Werten in perfektem Zustand.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Ein BENQ G700 17-Zoll, dicht gefolgt vom LG Flatron W2242T. Erstgenannter steht links, der LG in der Mitte (Hauptschirm) und rechts daneben ein weitere 17er, allerdings erst vor 6 Monaten gebraucht bei Alternate gekauft.


----------



## Michael2812 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Eine Aquastream XT Ultra aus 08 oder 09


----------



## mardsis (7. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Vermutlich meine uralte Logitech Maus. Aber auch die Festplatten sind größtenteils schon ziemlich alt... 2007-2010er habe ich hier am rennen. Werden aber fast alle Ende des Jahres ausgetauscht. DVD-Brenner mit Sicherheit auch schon 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Bei mir sind es die Rändelschrauben am Netzteil  Bestimmt schon 10Jahre und 3 Netzteile alt


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. September 2015)

*AW: Älteste noch funktionierende Komponenten in/am eurem PC*

Im Pc1: Ein DVD Laufwerk von 2006 oder so 
Ausserhalb wäre das mein HP psc2410 von Juli 2004 und mein Dell 2005fpw von 2005
in PC2 ist das wohl auch ein ODD von 2001 glaube ich.


----------

